# my latest catch



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

heres my latest catch one king bolete, one birch bolete,two parasitic bolete and two native browns :-D


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Got out for an hour this morning found a profusion of painted suillus most were buggy but brought home a few to ID and snack on. On the way out of the woods almost stepped on a bunch of sarcodan imbricatus wont be eating those bug they are cool looking.Driving down the road i looked over an seen a log covered in comb teeth brought home a bunch love it fried in butter till it,s brown and crispy.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

picture of todays find in onieda county


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

fog, Nice find! I never found the shingled hedgehog. Haven't been out but the weather is lovely.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks geo. I thought they were some type of bollete till I put my glasses on


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

haven't been out much,very busy so excursions are brief.out tuesday but not much of interest. moisture good,but thinkin' temps could be warmer especially at night but not sure. birch boletes in yard just showing and warmer next week.lots to do but getting out this weekend.MISSING THE WOODS! Enjoy when you can!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a big clunker on a yellow birch. Does anyone drink chaga tea ? I tried a cup it was surprisingly good. A bit like birch beer.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Latest find I think some aborted entaloma,some kind of little brown mushroom from the same stump,about 2pounds of sweet tooth the bugs got after it but I brought it home to I'D . Three small boletes that I can't I'd and the wierdest sac type shrimp I've ever seen ...looks like something you would find hanging behind a gray male dog can't find it in any book but I won't give up.my daughter has my camera or I'd post some pics


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

heres a photo of the wierd gray ball thingies, all I know is they are not "cramp balls" =image&amp;sort=3&amp;o=3]


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

oops I'll try again It looks like gian corn smutt


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

managed to get out for a few hours this morning, got a nice sack of birch boletes,a few yellow scabers and speckle stems.maybe two and a half pounds altogether.would make beautiful picture but ''where's the camera!!!'' have to get one just for me.back to canning and maybe a sit down meal tonight! good luck and take care!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats lynkage on the boletes. I believe the ones I found were also birch boletes. Any idea what those sac thingies I found might be?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

You people are hardcore! Summer foraging is tough but fall is creeping towards us. Fog, I'm not sure but might be some kind of puffball maybe, Calvatia cyathiformis , unless someone is missing an old gray male dog.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,not sure but leaning towards Geo's theory of gray dog,looks to be hairless. Happy Hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

You two are too funny. I don,t think they are the puffballs you mention geo, they were growing on the side of a tall very dead beech.....just one of those things that make you go hhhhhmmmmmm.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe some kind of Lycoperdon


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Mystery solved lycogala flavofuscum


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great job tracking that down fogwhisper! Man you must be serious about this fungi stuff. Kudos!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

went out yesterday and brought home 15 mixed boletes.there were a lot i had to leave because they were soggy from thursdays storm. ENJOY!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks geo and congrats linkage I went up to forestport no boletes but millions of thimble berries mmmmmmmmm New state forest were the fish hatchery was you all should check it out
I got help from Jack and veronica on that I'D


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

fish hatchery? Do you mean on the North side of the Black River just downstream of the double bridges?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Veronica was the big help ! I couldn't stay in the US.....LOL


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes geo it's all beautiful white pines and spruce but kind of thick in places ...watch out for bears


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Anybody ever try aborted entaloma I found a whole hillside of them


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I have not even seen one in the last couple years.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you like them geo ,I see them all the time


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog, I have a love for shroomin' but my knowledge is limited.Avoid most gilled ones because of that.You seem to be right on top of it though and I'm looking to expand but cautious to every extreme.Finding enough of what I'm sure of keeps me happy but still curious. Happy Hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fog, I tried a wee bit of them years ago and forgot how they were. I am sure I have it written down in my notes but am too beat to function. Sorry. Keep up the good search and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

They are delicious, see the Ohio board.


----------



## joebagodonuts (Oct 1, 2013)

Fogwhisper, what is that white hairy stuff?! I just found that but was unsure of what it was. And what do you do with it? !


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

joe, those are combs tooth and I fry them in butter till nice and brown and crispy. yum


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Updating randomly. Getting puffballs and shaggy manes daily close to job site. Birch boletes in yard. No time for woods right now,days getting shorter and the list is long.Take care!


----------

